# Saunaofen ansteuern



## klaus1 (3 Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

Möchte mittels SPS meinen saunaofen ansteuern. Sprich ein aus. 
Habe mir verschiedene Ofen angesehen. Die mit integrierter Steuerung haben meist einen zeitschalter mechanisch eingebaut. 
Jetzt könnte ich per sps zwar Ofen fernsteuern aber dazu ist der mechanische zeitschalter aufzudrehen...
Öfen mit Anbindung an Steuerung ist so eine Sache weil ich nicht temp. Regeln will. 
Ein aus wäre mir lieber und Einstellung temp. Regeln vor Ort. 
Eventuell eine externe saunasteueung mit pot. Freien Kontakt sinnvoll?
Danke


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2019)

So wie es sich darstellt, hast du wenig elektrotechnische Kenntnisse.
Daher ist es wohl am sinnvollsten einen passenden Ofen zu kaufen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## klaus1 (4 Oktober 2019)

Ich denke du bist im falschen Forum. Und einen mechanischen Schalter eventuell zu ersetzen hat nichts mit Elektrotechnischen Kenntnissen zu tun.


----------



## Captain Future (4 Oktober 2019)

???

Nicht die Temperatur regeln und nur Ein/Aus ?


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2019)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Ich denke du bist im falschen Forum. Und einen mechanischen Schalter eventuell zu ersetzen hat nichts mit Elektrotechnischen Kenntnissen zu tun.



Wenn du einen mechanischen Schalter „ersetzen“ kannst ... wo liegt dann das Problem?
So manche Saunaöfen sind noch einfach aufgebaut. Wahlschalter, Uhr, Thermostat, STB, evtl. Zeitbegrenzer und Leistungsrelais.


----------



## klaus1 (4 Oktober 2019)

Nochmal. Der Zeit regler arbeitet mechanisch und wird sozusagen aufgezogen und läuft dann ab. Dadurch müsste vor dem fernbedienen der Schalter manipuliert werden damit der Ofen überhaupt wegfährt


----------



## acid (4 Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht verstehe ich dein Problem falsch, aber wenn du mit der SPS den manuellen Zeitschalter ersetzen willst, dann kannst du das ja einfach mit einem Relais machen?


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2019)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Nochmal. Der Zeit regler arbeitet mechanisch und wird sozusagen aufgezogen und läuft dann ab. Dadurch müsste vor dem fernbedienen der Schalter manipuliert werden damit der Ofen überhaupt wegfährt



Und wo liegt dabei das Problem?
Die Max. Heizzeit ist neben dem STB eine Sicherheitsfunktionen.
Raus mit dem Teil und durch ein geeignetes Zeitrelais ersetzen.
Das Ganze natürlich sauber dokumentieren.


----------



## MFreiberger (4 Oktober 2019)

Moin klaus1,



klaus1 schrieb:


> Nochmal. Der Zeit regler arbeitet mechanisch und wird sozusagen aufgezogen und läuft dann ab.



diese "Eieruhr" an einem Saunaofen wird vielen hier bekannt sein. Das ist auch kein Regler. Nicht einmal Zweipunkt. Der macht einfach anhand der abgelaufenen Zeit an oder aus.



klaus1 schrieb:


> Dadurch müsste vor dem fernbedienen der Schalter manipuliert werden damit der Ofen überhaupt wegfährt



Das verstehe ich jetzt gar nicht mehr.
was soll fernbedient werden?
Was stellst Du Dir unter der Manipulation des Schalters vor? Der macht an oder aus. Willst Du an machen, obwohl der Schalter aus sagt? Dann ==> Schalter durch SPS mit Koppelrelais ersetzen.
Der Ofen soll wegfahren

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (4 Oktober 2019)

Moin klaus1,



klaus1 schrieb:


> Ein aus wäre mir lieber und Einstellung temp. Regeln vor Ort.



Warum baust Du die "Eieruhr" nicht einfach aus, verpasst ihr ein separates Gehäuse, schmeißt ein Kabel zum Ofen und fertig

Was willst Du mit der SPS? Das hört sich nach Spielerei an. Durch die SPS gibt es dann einfach ein elektronisches Bauteil, das leichter ausfällt als die mechanische Zeitschaltuhr.


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Oktober 2019)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Nochmal. Der Zeit regler arbeitet mechanisch und wird sozusagen aufgezogen und läuft dann ab. Dadurch müsste vor dem fernbedienen der Schalter manipuliert werden damit der Ofen überhaupt wegfährt



Die Wegfahrsperre würde ich jetzt aber besser nicht manipulieren!


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2019)

acid schrieb:


> Vielleicht verstehe ich dein Problem falsch, aber wenn du mit der SPS den manuellen Zeitschalter ersetzen willst, dann kannst du das ja einfach mit einem Relais machen?



Soweit ich weiß, ist die Zeit bei neuen Öfen begrenzt.
Also Eieruhr durch Zeitrelais ersetzen und Ansteuerung durch SPS.
Ist halt eine Sicherheitsfunktion.


----------



## klaus1 (4 Oktober 2019)

Hi, naja Umbau ist so eine Sache. Natürlich könnte ich den zeitregler ersetzen.
Andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Ofen der eine externe Steuerung sehr schön vor der Tür besitzt. 
Anstatt dieser die sps verwenden. Vermutlich dann aber mehr Aufwand da diese externe Steuerungen auch die temp. Sprich Spannung regeln. 
Danke


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2019)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Hi, naja Umbau ist so eine Sache. Natürlich könnte ich den zeitregler ersetzen.
> Andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Ofen der eine externe Steuerung sehr schön vor der Tür besitzt.
> Anstatt dieser die sps verwenden. Vermutlich dann aber mehr Aufwand da diese externe Steuerungen auch die temp. Sprich Spannung regeln.
> Danke



Externe Bedienteile haben meist mehr Komfortfunktionen (Uhrzeitvorwahl, Beleuchtung und sonstigen "SchnickSchnack").
Eine Smarthome-Integration ist bei einer "Eieruhr"-Steuerung deutlich einfacher.

So jetzt hast du genügend Tipps zur Entscheidungsfindung bekommen.


----------



## klaus1 (4 Oktober 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Externe Bedienteile haben meist mehr Komfortfunktionen (Uhrzeitvorwahl, Beleuchtung und sonstigen "SchnickSchnack").
> Eine Smarthome-Integration ist bei einer "Eieruhr"-Steuerung deutlich einfacher.
> 
> So jetzt hast du genügend Tipps zur Entscheidungsfindung bekommen.



Danke für die Unterstützung. Habe soeben auch eine Steuerung gefunden die einen pot. Freien Kontakt für Fernstart erlaubt. C3 von sauna24.at
Möchte nicht unbedingt einen Sicherheitsmechanismus abändern. 
Mal sehen. 
Danke


----------



## Heinileini (5 Oktober 2019)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Der Ofen soll wegfahren


Na klar. Das schafft Platz. Die ideale Voraussetzung, um Blockmoves Vorschlag ...


Blockmove schrieb:


> Daher ist es wohl am sinnvollsten einen passenden Ofen zu kaufen.


... umzusetzen!


----------

